# How old were your parents?



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Mine were 20 and 21. Definitely not making that mistake.


----------



## 74893H (Dec 27, 2017)

My mum would've been 30 and the other would've been 31, their age didn't really affect anything though, but I was both of their third child, after two kids each from a previous marriage. My mum's the most chilled out parent you could possibly have, within reason she's always allowed me to live however I want and be whoever I want to be. To put it very mildly the other one is what you might call a bit of a psychopath but I haven't seen him since I was very young.


----------



## ImKervin (Jan 30, 2017)

My mother and father met each other coming to the U.S. My father(France) and my mother(French Caribbeans), he told me that he met her in a small party and viola , here I am.


----------



## Always Tired (May 5, 2020)

Old peoples. My mother was going on 40 and my father was over 40, so I just put over 40, and I'm the eldest of two children. I have a younger brother.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Me Poppi -30
Me mum- 26


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

@Blazkovitz

My mom was 19 and my dad was 20. I was definitely an "accidental gift." I was in utero at my parent's wedding. 

Addendum: My Dad wasn't really cut out to be a husband or father. Despite this, my mom had my sister 6 years later (I think partially to try and force him to straighten up, but it failed). My parents split up by the time I was 8. Meanwhile, my mom met my Stepdad, who turned out to be both a great husband and father, and we were all better because of it.


----------



## Echoe (Apr 23, 2012)

My mom had turned 32 about a month before and dad was two months shy of 30. I'm not sure how their ages might have impacted me, except that I think they were pretty financially secure when I came along.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)

In their 30s, which is where I'm having kid(s) if I ever do.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

My mom and dad were in their 30s when I was born. Now they're probably in their 60s.


----------



## Helnax (Nov 23, 2013)

My mom just turned 23 and my dad was 26 I think? They broke up when I was around 2 I believe, and I got an bonus dad shortly after and then two siblings, first when I was 4 then when I was 10. My dad dated several women until he found one to settle down with. I believe this affected my subconsciously in that bonds I made were broken and my dad's heartbreaks worried me. My mom and dad also had an icy relationship and my mom tended to tell me too much and complain to me about it, whilst I tried to smooth the conflicts between them. The way my mom and stepdad brought me up may have been too strict and given too little freedom. I see that my youngest sister do have more hobbies and more opportunities to see friends. I believe sometimes the first child is a bit of a guinea pig... anyway, I ended up being somewhat of a black sheep in my family - like not wanting to live an "ordinary" life - but I think all of this has given me some positives as well; objectivity, empathy, self-awareness, and eventually confidence in being different with my beliefs and desires in life.


----------



## Jasmino (May 2, 2020)

My mom was 33 and my dad was 42.


----------



## Flabarac Brupip (May 9, 2020)

My mom was 28, and my dad was 29. My childhood is a very complex story. I think my brother, my mom's boyfriends, and kids at school had just as much an impact on me as my mom and dad.

But contrary to what @Wax Diamond said, I think being a younger sibling can be much worse sometimes. Older siblings are usually still just kids when the younger siblings are. So they don't really have a mature sense of how to handle living with a younger sibling that is at a physical disadvantage. They can taunt them, make fun of them, boss them around, not let them be themselves, etc. Since these behaviors are often deeply ingrained in the older siblings from a very young age, they can carry over well into adulthood. And sometimes since the older siblings are just so used to acting that way, they might never give it a second thought that they're doing anything wrong. Anyways, that's my experience with my older brother; that's my mom's experience with her older sister; that's my best friend's experience with his older brother. My mom ended up disowning her sister in more recent years. I nearly disowned my brother. But then he realized: Hey, this is for REAL. I'm losing my brother.- He then changed a lot of how he treats me.


----------



## attic (May 20, 2012)

23 and 28, my mother was 21 when getting my brother, and he was the same age I think when having my niece. I think this has affected how I have felt about not yet having children myself, it has been a stressor since I was 25 I think, and now very much so in my mid 30s. They were not very strict parents, and I think that had an effect, but quite the opposite on me and my brother. But I never had that "almost as a friend," that people talk about when having younger parents. They were not strict, but they were reserved, and more introverted than me, so that might have had something to do with it.


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

My mom was 23 and my dad was 31. I don't think their age had anything to do with the problems they had.


----------

